# learning as I go and loving it!



## Budshaw (Nov 23, 2013)

Hello all.  Just bought 1977 Dodge Jamboree 19 footer with a 360-2bbl. motor that has been sitting for three years and not used much before that.  It has 54K miles on it and besides being totally crudded out when I bought it, seems to be pretty much intact.  Changed all fluids and after a tune it actually runs pretty good.  After gutting all the cushions, curtains, carpet, and fabric, I've started to work on the systems.  It has two standard grill-size propane tanks and thus far I've gotten the 3-burner stove and the heater to run properly.
Working on the Dometic fridge which runs on propane or electric.  Don't know much about the fridge or the electrical converter.  Does the converter turn 12V into 110V when no electrical source is available?  If not, what does it convert?  What do I need to know about these items and what are the most important things to consider when I tackle the water system (i.e. holding tank, grey water, sewage, toilet, sinks etc)?

As I said, this is my first motorhome but I'm up to the challenge of refurbishing this relic.  I'll just need some occasional guidance so any help anyone can give me will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.
Bud Shaw


----------



## rjf7g (Nov 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum and congratulations on your purchase.  This forum contains a lot of information and many knowledgeable people.  You may want to search the threads of the past where you will find posts like this one to help - http://www.rvusa.com/forum/vbulleti...tion-on-Converter-Charger?highlight=converter.  You're also not too far away from Grandview Trailer Sales in Bedford.  While Ken doesn't deal with class C campers much, he can certainly help you with your fridge issues.  He's on the forum, too.

A camper has two electrical systems - 12V (from your battery) and 110V (from the campground).  Some systems run on one and some run on the other.  Any appliance that plugs in to a standard wall outlet runs off of 110V (TV, toaster, etc.) as do the AC and microwave in the camper.  The camper lights, fans, and propane lighting systems run off of the 12V system.  So, the job of the converter is to charge the battery and run the 12V stuff while you are plugged in to power.  If you want to go the other way (run the 110V when you just have a battery), you need a bank of batteries (one won't last long) and an inverter to create the A/C 110V devices use.  

When your converter is bad, you may be able to watch TV but not turn on a light. You can get the lights to turn on my connecting a battery charger to the battery and that will power the system temporarily so you can continue to test things out.

I hope you enjoy your project! Be safe and ask away.  Someone here will answer!


----------



## crispincross (Dec 12, 2013)

That can be a nice power resource for internet. So they will be easier in finding the material for the power supply. Thank you for the tips.Proper care will save money in long term.

HOW TO GET RID OF SUNBURN


----------

